# Joint Locks DVD By Rory Miller



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 25, 2014)

*I have this dvd*.  If you already have a good foundation in Joint Locks then this dvd on the technical
side will not have much to offer you.  On the application side it may help you out depending on your
level and skill set.






DVD: Joint Locks by Rory Miller | YMAA.COM


----------



## PhotonGuy (Aug 26, 2014)

I was at one of Rory Miller's seminars and I do know he is an excellent instructor so I would check out any video of his.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 26, 2014)

I might be slightly biased...  Some rather insightful guy said 


> &#8220;Many  experienced martial artists and violence professionals like police  officers believe joint locks are almost too complicated to work in the  real world.  Rory Miller refutes that; he's found a way to teach the  principles that underlie any lock in a quick, efficient and eminently  usable manner.  I watched people who had very little experience with  locks not only using them -- but improvising and inventing new locks  smoothly and dynamically under pressure and against resistance - See  more at: DVD: Joint Locks by Rory Miller | YMAA.COM


----------



## drop bear (Aug 26, 2014)

I do them. I do them fully resisted. But I have no illusions about how hard they are to get on someone who is fighting you and has joint lock defence.

They really do tend to look more like this in real life.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=egPDYeQW-AI

No that does not mean they are not an important skill to learn. Or that the video is not quality instruction. Just something to be aware of. And also mentioned in the video.


----------

